# what's the best underground lab at the moment



## Beaulillia (Mar 3, 2012)

Dose anyone have any ideas on which lab to use! Used pro Chem, and fortis but stopped fortis as I got an abbess!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

burr labs


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Beaulillia said:


> Dose anyone have any ideas on which lab to use! Used pro Chem, and fortis but stopped fortis as I got an abbess!


id say ROHM areup at the top along with alpha pharma,pro chem are good but i believe had a few dodgy batches,thats round west yorks way anyway mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pro-Chem and wildcat from my current experience are gtg


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

everyones got there own opinions on ugl's

for every person who's had good results with a certain lab there will always be another who hasn't,

my opinion, pro chem has never failed me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

only ever used pro chem. Using there test 300 and NPP at the moment and gained 5kg in 2 weeks. (with slin)


----------



## Jayboogie (Mar 23, 2012)

I've not enough general experiance to say one way or the other as everything I've used did what I expected. PC seemed better than Lixus. Pharma should be first choice where possible.

I have read some good reviews of cyber lab and will hopefully be checking it out soon. :lol:


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

ROHM, Wildcat, Med-Tech


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

pro chem for me

used rohm and like

gona start a bit of WC for first time v soon so ill see whats what with them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is an impossible question to answer as we can only give an opinion on what we have used and no one has used all the labs out there so you will never find out who is the best but who is more favoured but this could be down to price, location etc....


----------



## Beaulillia (Mar 3, 2012)

What feedback thanks all! Was not expecting such feedback awesome!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Isis, Unigen, fusion all good


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Global Biogen, good reputation, and quality gear imo.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rhom, fusion pharma, wildcat


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

There's a few decent labs about at the moment. Good prices. No pip. Good efficacy.

I've just finished on Global Solutions. Did what I wanted.

will run them again along with alpha if I go back on next year.

I think were a bit spoilt for choice at the moment tbh


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm starting a test and slin cycle this monday, have any advice/input on using slin? I've read/found out as much as I can about using slin (a lot of it from natural competitors), but, well the more I know, the more comfortable I am with it (as was the same starting my first cycle).

My favourite lab at the moment is Isis. I think my favourite of all time has to be Zaralone. ROHM is a bit too expensive for the concentration/ml for me.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

pointless thread

go try for yourself only way as people opinion/reasons for biggin up or slating labs are all over the show


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rohm, alpha pharma, europharma and WC

Used them and they have done what they should of done


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you see around where i live ROHM have got a w4nk rep .. its like scarb says it will be location dependant and price wise etc.. no real way of saying for sure ..

i always use pharma gear , but even that has got its ups and downs ...


----------



## irishiron13 (Jun 22, 2013)

BBaddict said:


> everyones got there own opinions on ugl's
> 
> for every person who's had good results with a certain lab there will always be another who hasn't,
> 
> my opinion, pro chem has never failed me


I totally agree about everyone having their own pet ugl. For me it's sciroxx! Im 40 years old and have been cycling for close to 15 years and I've seen it all, the good bad and ugly and I've never been let down with sciroxx.

We get t it mate, its good in your opinion.


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

Stay away from Fuerza


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Sieve said:


> Stay away from Fuerza


Why you say that? Only I'm thinking of using their super rip 240 for 8 weeks soon to finish off my cut.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sieve said:


> Stay away from Fuerza


Pour qoi ?


----------



## bonus86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Agree, each to their own, personally JDL, failing that Pharma.


----------

